# Is this a real pyramid or a very good optical illusion



## mortthewiz (Dec 26, 2006)

Check this out:










Is it flat land that has been mowed and had paths placed in such a way that it looks like a pyramid from a elevated view or is it a actual pyramid. 

It's located in Heemstede, Netherlands,i zoomed in and checked it out and i am pretty sure its flat land, its just very well done mowed grass/different shades of grass. The paths have been placed in a spiral fashion to love as if they are going up. Also the entire thing doesn't seem to cast any shadow.

But i could be wrong....i couldn't find any info on the net, check below link if you want to zoom in and check it out for yourself

http://www.intrepidearth.com/tour/07/01/09/index.php?loc=default

Has anyone here seen or heard of this before????


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe (Jul 29, 2004)

it's a real pyramid, it's part of Floriade a big garden-exhibitioncomplex in Haarlemmermeer  :


----------



## Miso (Dec 23, 2006)

:lol: strange pyramid


----------



## mortthewiz (Dec 26, 2006)

wow, hahaha, nice


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Never heard of it, eventough `i live in the `Netherlands and Im very smart.


----------



## mortthewiz (Dec 26, 2006)

Soufian said:


> Never heard of it, eventough `i live in the `Netherlands and Im very smart.


Don't worry it took me coming to this site to realize that the rather scary looking skeleton of a building structure that i see from my office every day is the soon to be 118 floor Hong Kong ICC Buidling.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

interesting


----------



## KaRoLiNa_CoLoMbIa (Nov 18, 2006)

WOOW...JEJE..VERY INTERESTING..


----------



## Pablo (Sep 13, 2002)

thanks for sharing


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Is the floriade this year? I have been to some a few decades back and it was just about the best flower and garden show, I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

good one


----------

